#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Anyone know of a symbol representing "shadow men'?

## Ogrekid

I am very interested in shadow men, men who appear to be made entirely made of shadow and are considered a type of being similar to ghosts or spirits, and would like to know if any of you have a seen a symbol related to them. This is mostly a question of curiosity since I couldnt find one myself. I'd also appreciate any sources you could name, thank you in advance, and I am sorry if this is in the wrong section.

----------


## Jackal

What do they do to you?

----------


## Belasko

He's horse meat.

----------


## Jackal

In egyptian tradition the shadow is a servant of Anubis...Emma you said everyone had a Shadow person assigned to them, is that one hostile to you?

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Here's what I understand about the Shadow people, or at least from my perspective. (given, everyone has a different view) I believe that a shadow person is a mere reflection of the 'manikin' of a soul that has been passed on. From one tome I read it described the conception of the soul is at a simple manikin at first, characterizing your general stature and shape, where as it is not until later that the details to your soul are added. From this concept, you see a person's shadow, a direct manifestation of the manikin, or your simple shape/form. The myth goes on to explain that occasionally when the body dies, the initial manikin does not. IT is from this perspective that the shadow of the person lives on, despite the lack of a body. Thus: Shadowperson. 

Oh, and yea. Definitely make a sigil. That would work best.

----------


## Jackal

Thanks for that...
I thought they were just Astral entities, not aspects of us though.
My teacher saw one...He used to be an ex bouncer, he got interested in them and they came...
His problem lol

----------


## crowley666

I must be dark lol. The shadow men and me are on great terms. I really think I've broking through, they're my friends.

----------


## devakxes

There is also the fact that out of the corner of the eye, people often will see these black spots which they believe to be ''spirits'' which in reality is just your perception switching from the left or right eye to the other. This happens as the aqueous humor drains and the other humor in the other eye is increased. 

If these are not just biological mishaps that people are seeing, I believe them to simply be a sort of astral shell left behind of a person or possibly an entity that is cloaking itself. I personally haven't encountered any of these ''shadow people'' that I see all over the forums. 

It could also be that the person's psychic ability is able to see astral entities but is incapable of drawing distinctions about them. Thus they appear as shadows. My only other explanation of these is it could be one's own ''Shadow'' or repressed part of their psyche that either exists only subjectively in their own mind or has been externalized into a thought-form/energy construct.

----------

